# Bios taste



## Nickles (21. Dezember 2008)

Mit welcher taste komm ich beim msi k9a2 cf-f ins bios?!?


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

Weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht genau. Das steht aber normalerweise da, wenn du deinen PC hochfährst (also beim booten). Falls du es nicht findest probier mal F1, F2 oder Entf. Das sind die mir bekannten Tasten.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja also bei Msi ist es eigentlich Entf. so ist es bei meinem MSI zumindest!!
MFG


----------



## Nickles (21. Dezember 2008)

Keiner der tasten funzt!
Immer kommt nur der vista und nervt mit bootmanager!!!
Habe mir das board(fast)nur wegen oc(über bios)gekauft,und nun komm ich nicht ins bios!!¨
So ne ********


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja was hälst du denn von mal ins Handbuch gucken da steht sowas drinn!!
MFG


----------



## Klausr (21. Dezember 2008)

hmm MSI hat eigentlich immer ENTF/DEL

Kann es sein das du eine USB Tast drann hängen hast ? Manche Boards mögen die nämlich nicht beim ersten Start da die Unterstüzung erst im BIOS eingeschaltet werden muß

MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
http://217.110.206.56/index.php?fun...33&PHPSESSID=a6846a824be870374d52e217f20a3f24 
Lade dir die Multi Sprache runder ab seite 34 Deutsches handbuch-bios ist ENTF/DEL


----------



## Nickles (21. Dezember 2008)

> Ja was hälst du denn von mal ins Handbuch gucken da steht sowas drinn!!
> MFG


Nee funzt net


> hmm MSI hat eigentlich immer ENTF/DEL
> 
> Kann es sein das du eine USB Tast drann hängen hast ? Manche Boards mögen die nämlich nicht beim ersten Start da die Unterstüzung erst im BIOS eingeschaltet werden muß


Hab ich nicht




> MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
> 
> Lade dir die Multi Sprache runder ab seite 34 Deutsches handbuch-bios ist ENTF/DEL
> __________________


Funzt aber net!!!!!


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

Das ist jetzt allerdings komisch. Steht das nicht irgendwo beim Booten welche Taste du brauchst? Vielleicht ist auch die "Entf"-Taste deiner Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du den Startknopf drückst, läuft der Bios Post ab, da steht dann ganz unten, dass man mit einem bestimmten Knopf ins Setuo kommen kann (entf oder F2 oder F1).
Den drückst du während des Bios Posts und schwupps bist du drinne.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich ist es immer Taste  "Entf" , gedrückt halten
 hab noch keinen PC gesehen ,wo das anderes ist, 
außer bei Notebooks


----------



## Kelemvor (22. Dezember 2008)

nimm mal die andere Del /Entf Taste und tip die mehrfach nach dem einschalten an. 
Irgendwann passt das Timing schon. wahrscheinlich verdeckt der MSI SPlash Screen die Anzeige beim Boot, gell ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es immer Taste  "Entf" , gedrückt halten
> hab noch keinen PC gesehen ,wo das anderes ist,


Dann haste noch keinen PC mit einem Asrock Board gesehen. 
Denn bei diesen Boards ist es die Taste F2 um ins Bios zu gelangen.
------
Bei einem MSI Board ist es immer die "Entf"(DEL) Taste.


----------

